# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Целомудрие как безбрачие

## madhava-murari.das

Харе Кришна, дорогой и уважаемый Патита Павана Прабху! Примите поклоны, пожалуйста.
Спасибо Вам за нектарную лекцию в храме на Полежаевской 21 мая 2016 г.
Вы говорили о безбрачии не только как о брахмачарье, но и как о законном браке, в котором мужчина блюдет целомудрие и не лелеет надежд, что отношения с противоположным полом принесут ему счастье, просто выполняет свои обязанности в отношениях.
Это, с Ваших слов, и есть целомудрие и безбрачие.
Каким словом можно назвать умонастроение брахмачари, ванапрастхи или санньяси, которые просто выполняют обязанности своих ашрамов, не особо надеясь (в т ч и реализованно понимая это) на то, что отношения с себе подобными не обязаны приносить счастье и могут быть очень разными.
Спасибо.
вс Мадхава Мурари дас

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Харе Кришна, дорогой и уважаемый Патита Павана Прабху! Примите поклоны, пожалуйста.
> Спасибо Вам за нектарную лекцию в храме на Полежаевской 21 мая 2016 г.
> Вы говорили о безбрачии не только как о брахмачарье, но и как о законном браке, в котором мужчина блюдет целомудрие и не лелеет надежд, что отношения с противоположным полом принесут ему счастье, просто выполняет свои обязанности в отношениях.
> Это, с Ваших слов, и есть целомудрие и безбрачие.
> Каким словом можно назвать умонастроение брахмачари, ванапрастхи или санньяси, которые просто выполняют обязанности своих ашрамов, не особо надеясь (в т ч и реализованно понимая это) на то, что отношения с себе подобными не обязаны приносить счастье и могут быть очень разными.
> Спасибо.
> вс Мадхава Мурари дас


Преданный всегда благодарен Кришне, какие бы условия Тот ему не создавал. Находясь под влиянием милости Господа, преданный понимает, что и так называемое счастье и так называемое страдание - просто разные варианты духовного воспитательного процесса. Так ученик с благодарностью принимает от учителя и порицание и похвалу. Так что я бы назвал это сознанием смиренного ученика. Ученика, понимающего и безграничность милость Господа и своё безграничное несовершенство...

----------

